# Beware of fake Glycine Airman on ebay!



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Found a really ugly one... eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## jarnould (Apr 22, 2008)

Not really an ugly one but a true fake ...  

- Shape of the 1 of the 10 under the 4 
- Shape of the 4 on 40 and 45 
- Font of the index from 1 to 24 
- Fake datewheel 
- Very ugly hands
- No hole for the hack system 
- Caseback is not accurate at all
- Movement look very fake ... even with a Glycine rotor 
- Fat triangles on the bezel between numbers 
- and and and ....


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

You guys are good, I wouldn't have known it was a fake, and the seller has a 100% rating! Although the red date looks pretty suspicious...


----------



## e-town (Jan 17, 2012)

Found that one today.

The one I'm not sure about is this one:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230730178430?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

The dial looks okay but shouldn't it have a hatched crown?


----------



## jarnould (Apr 22, 2008)

Look legit to me even without the hatced crown (none all where built with sucg crown)
But the watch is in bad shape : missing dot - inside 24h index is bad also ... 
But around 600$ is a good price then add few hundred for service and cleanning


----------



## Avsman17 (Jan 17, 2012)

so screwed up that people stioll get away with this on ebay


----------



## gtg066w (Feb 3, 2012)

I am very new to Glycine watches, and I was wondering whether this one passes the test?

New Glycine Swiss "Airman Base 22" watch *BLUE* | eBay


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

this is the new model airman base 22. both watch and seller look legit to me.


----------



## Chachy (Jan 24, 2012)

Keep up the good work spotting the fakes. I haven't even rcvd mine yet and will stick to the well known sellers from here for a while. I don't have a big budget and can't imagine getting something as screwed up as one of this.


----------



## Thievery (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi guys, can you guys tell me if this BNIB GLYCINE Incursore - 3873 | eBay is a fake??


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

looks ok to me but the price seems a bit off..


----------



## Thievery (Jan 25, 2013)

i just hope it's not a dud.. i bought it without doing much reading on it as i trusted the seller.. 
but he seems to be selling another piece.. that's why i became sceptical.. the pricing looks suspicious.. but i guess it's around that price..


----------

